# pflueger vs shimano



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

soooo...
the question is which is better you hear the ranting and raving about the shimano products on how good they are which they are....
but some of there products comes with a good slap in a face to the price....

then you have you have Pflueger which most of there products are at a reasonable price and you get bang for your buck but there not as advertised as the shimano are, why is this unless i have lived under a rock for the last few year's.... you don't see them as advertised in your tackle shops as shimano i would like to see other products that are capable of standing up to the test instead of seeing a whole lot of shimano....

what is everyone else's thoughts..... cheers secco


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

It goes roughly in this order.
Made in Japan
"  " USA
" " Sweden
" " other European
" " Korea
" " Malaysia
" " other Asian
.
.
.
.
.
Made in China.....where its pot luck and depends on how much quality control is given over profit.

Not sure where to rank Australia as we dont really have much of a serous fishing reel manufacturing industry any more, apart from Alvey which is dinosaur stuff.....but well made..


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I use Shimano for all my spinning reels, just simple easy quality...never missed a beat. Plus stock is always readily available, and there are a rang of rods to suit their line up of reels.

I tend to use Abu for my barrel style bait casters (made in sweden) as they just don't break, I've had a 6500c size for 12 years now and cant seem to break the damn thing, even went as far as not cleaning it for 12 months at a time and still no failure :lol:

I suppose my 2 cents would be to simply stick with a brand you are comfortable with, who really cares what others think as long as you are happy and pulling in fish


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I use shimano reels all except for one which is a daiwa freams. No problems with any of them. I haven't tried any pflueger reels but I rate the rods. My two favorite pflueger rods are a trion and asaro. Had the trion for about 5 years with no problems and the asaro for about a year. I'd happily continue buying pflueger rods.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Of the two

Shimano are the gun for reels. And hard to go past. 
But for rods Pflueger are putting out some pretty decent offerings. With good blanks and high end fuji components. 
Shimano have dropped Fuji components from most their range in favor of cheaper Chinese made "Pacific Bay" and "Sea Guide" branded components.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I think its a case of shimano having a great reputation, which has in my opinion been earned.
From what I can tell just about anything from shimano or daiwa for that matter will be good quality.
When it comes to the other brands, including Pflueger its more of a model by model proposition. 
For this reason many just don't bother taking the risk and go to shimano or daiwa.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

camel said:


> Of the two
> 
> Shimano are the gun for reels. And hard to go past.
> But for rods Pflueger are putting out some pretty decent offerings. With good blanks and high end fuji components.
> Shimano have dropped Fuji components from most their range in favor of cheaper Chinese made "Pacific Bay" and "Sea Guide" branded components.


Yeah, I have to agree...their guides are a bit poor on their low end rods. Probably why my last rod was a Silstar...for some reason I love Silstar rods. :twisted:


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

ryanmoken10 said:


> camel said:
> 
> 
> > Of the two
> ...


Unfortunately it's not just their low end offerings. Its most their range, even rods like their T-curve Revolutions. Pretty rich to ask $150+ for a rod and not supply good reliable componentry like Fuji guides. In the past I've built two rods with Pacifc Bay guides and had popped rings on both.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

camel said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > camel said:
> ...


I have two Shimano Sonic Pro's, cheapies I know but I got them as part of a combo. Probably get Silstars shortly to run the 2500 reels on them, one thing I have noticed is the runners on the Shimano Sonic Pro's don't agree with braid line :?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Yeah, I have to agree...their guides are a bit poor on their low end rods. Probably why my last rod was a Silstar...for some reason I love Silstar rods. :twisted:


My favourite rod used to be a silstar. Unfortunately it broke a couple of years ago.

Both Pflueger and Shimano make some good products, but like anything you usually only get what you pay for no matter what the brand. I have 3 Pfluger reels and 4 Shimanos. The Pfluger's are all Supreme XT's and go fantastic. The Shimano's are 2 stradics, an Aernos and a Curado E5 and they go fantastic. I own a Pfluger rod and a Shimano rod. They were all bought for particular purposes and serve those purposes great.

There is probably no point in real comparisons, it more the case that you use what your comfortable with.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

scoman said:


> I think its a case of shimano having a great reputation, which has in my opinion been earned.
> From what I can tell just about anything from shimano or daiwa for that matter will be good quality.
> When it comes to the other brands, including Pflueger its more of a model by model proposition.
> For this reason many just don't bother taking the risk and go to shimano or daiwa.


I am referring to reels in this post, although I have two Shimano Catana Rods, cheapies I know but the have been fantastic!!


----------



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

I am not a big believer of the bigger the price tag the better it is......

If it works for you then use it.....he'll if it's a $20 rod and it works hen use it!!!!


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

I've owned a few Shimano Reels over the years and while they are good they tend to be overpriced for what they are. I have a few old Shakespeares nearly 30 years old that are still as good today as when i bought them. Best drags i have found on any reel. Pfleuger are part of the same company. I have several Pfleuger Reels and love them. I have also had good service from some of the Okuma higher end reels i have and all of these are half the price of an equivalent Shimano.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------

